# Friday 5th Bangor GC anyone fancy joining myself and Smange?



## brendy (Aug 1, 2011)

Steve and myself are playing my home course on Friday at 11:38, green fees shouldn't be more than around 15 quid (with a member reduced fee) anyone fancy joining us?


----------



## JT77 (Aug 1, 2011)

bloody typical! i am off to england for 10 days on thursday!  
Another time!!


----------



## Philm (Aug 1, 2011)

myself and a mate would probably be able to make it?!

would be good to meet you brendy so long as you dont mind playing with a high h-capper?

Phil


----------



## brendy (Aug 2, 2011)

High handicapper you say...  You are more than welcome Phil. The only downside is that myself and Steve might be pushed for time afterwards as we both have to be places, might have time for one quick pint 
I'll be there a little after 11.

Not to worry James, all the time in the world!


----------



## smange (Aug 2, 2011)

High handicapper you say...  You are more than welcome Phil. The only downside is that myself and Steve might be pushed for time afterwards as we both have to be places, might have time for one quick pint 
I'll be there a little after 11.

Not to worry James, all the time in the world!
		
Click to expand...

Brendy, you know me mate, no such thing as one quick pint 

Seriously doubt whether I will have time even for that mystical 1 quick pint. The later I am in picking up the missus the more money she will have spent shopping 

Looking forward to meeting you Phil

James, when you are back in Ireland me and Brendy are looking to take advantage of those vouchers you have for Galgorm. Get a date set and we will work it out


----------



## JT77 (Aug 2, 2011)

No worries mate. How does a Friday suit? I get back two weeks today but I am off that Friday .


----------



## chris661 (Aug 2, 2011)

No worries mate. How does a Friday suit? I get back two weeks today but I am off that Friday .
		
Click to expand...

Not cool, do you  boys never work?


----------



## JT77 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chris, could maybe do the Sunday if it suited we could have a fourball?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 2, 2011)

The 21st? sounds good to me.


----------



## JT77 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep Sunday 21st.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep Sunday 21st.
		
Click to expand...

In my best Mr Burns.... excellent


----------



## janmolby (Aug 2, 2011)

Wouldn't mind going but a bit too busy at work, plus if I told the wife I was heading near Belfast to go golfing she'd want to come too & go shopping so don't have the money for that


----------



## Philm (Aug 2, 2011)

High handicapper you say...  You are more than welcome Phil. The only downside is that myself and Steve might be pushed for time afterwards as we both have to be places, might have time for one quick pint 
I'll be there a little after 11.

Not to worry James, all the time in the world!
		
Click to expand...

Brendy, you know me mate, no such thing as one quick pint 

Seriously doubt whether I will have time even for that mystical 1 quick pint. The later I am in picking up the missus the more money she will have spent shopping 

Looking forward to meeting you Phil
		
Click to expand...

yes Apologies but im 17 hc, but my mate should give you fellas a better game, ill just play against myself and enjoy watching you fellas actually playing golf &#61514;

so all being well ill see you guys 11am Bangor golf club (ive never played there before so especially looking forward to it)

Im Phil (Montgomery) and my friend is Gareth.

and for the real let down? ..... neither of us drink! lol

Phil


----------



## brendy (Aug 2, 2011)

and for the real let down? ..... neither of us drink! lol

Phil
		
Click to expand...

I was like..... 






Dont forget...


----------



## Philm (Aug 2, 2011)

HAHA, so am i officially uninvited? 

Phil


----------



## brendy (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL no, you will just get some funny looks from all of the pot bellied regulars! haha

Ok to confirm then we are out at 11.40 on friday maybe slightly earlier if everything is running smoothly. Â£17 each to be paid to pro shop. (I thought it was 15 but has obviously went up!)


----------



## smange (Aug 2, 2011)

yes Apologies but im 17 hc, but my mate should give you fellas a better game, ill just play against myself and enjoy watching you fellas actually playing golf &#61514
		
Click to expand...

And I was like


----------



## Philm (Aug 2, 2011)

hehe, bandit i dont think, i was 17 over on sat morning @ castlereagh hills and 20 over in the afternoon @ blackwood.

i think utter cack is more the usual term for a player like me.

but i hope to improve. my mate is doing his best to teach me a few bits and bobs.

though when we go out and play he just leaves me to it so he can concentrate on his own scoring.

you never know you guys could help me with some aspect of my game on fri!!

Phil


----------



## smange (Aug 2, 2011)

Phil,

The way im playing at minute 17 over is a good score 

the best thing about the guys on here is that it doesnt matter how bad or good you play, its all about enjoying the game and a bit of craic with your playing partners.

Looking forward to Friday, although im still trying to figure out what "neither of us drink" actually means


----------



## brendy (Aug 2, 2011)

Well my handichump went up three 0.1s in a row and am now up to 9.. the shame of it all 
Game is all over the place bar my putting which is ok at the moment (looks around for something wooden).
Im sure we will all be fine though.


----------



## Philm (Aug 2, 2011)

aye plenty of craic is essential lol

ill provide the physical comedy (me trying the play golf) and you guys can do battle with witty banterisms.

should be fun playing with 3 folk who can all play alot better than me, lessons to be learnt from the 1st tee till we walk off the 18th green.

Phil


----------



## smange (Aug 2, 2011)

should be fun playing with 3 folk who can all play alot better than me, lessons to be learnt from the 1st tee till we walk off the 18th green.

Phil
		
Click to expand...

Speaking for my own game, your in for a bit of a disappointment if you looking to learn something, unless of course you want to learn how  *NOT*  to drive the ball straight and far


----------



## Philm (Aug 2, 2011)

playing of single figures there will be plenty for me to learn.

i better get some practice in before we play.

Phil


----------



## Philm (Aug 2, 2011)

just confirm with my friend that he can play, so we are good to go 

see you guys there at about 11, ill maybe come down earlier to enjoy the practice green 

Phil


----------



## smange (Aug 2, 2011)

I will be there a little early as well, dropping wife off in Belfast for 10am then heading out to Bangor for breakfast at Brendys house  then off to the course

What does your mate play off Phil?


----------



## brendy (Aug 2, 2011)

Which one? There is a chipping green and a putting green. Spoiled or what? Haha only down side us the bar overlooks the chipping green, so no thins... 
See yas there.


----------



## Philm (Aug 2, 2011)

@smange he doesnt have a handicap, he is in the middle of his pga thinga. got another year left i think before he qualifies.

@Brendy spoiled indeed, i wont know what to do, chip or putt both need alot of work!

Phil


----------



## smange (Aug 2, 2011)

@smange he doesnt have a handicap, he is in the middle of his pga thinga. got another year left i think before he qualifies.
		
Click to expand...

OK well he can play off +5 then 

Just seen the weather, its to be good for friday so happy days


----------



## brendy (Aug 2, 2011)

You know you are giving me 2 shots Steve?


----------



## smange (Aug 2, 2011)

You know you are giving me 2 shots Steve?  

Click to expand...

Not when your on your home course im not  

anyway, its me and you against Phil and his mate, they are high and low man. So yes you are playing off 9 after all


----------



## Philm (Aug 2, 2011)

and the banter begins... lol


----------



## brendy (Aug 2, 2011)

Strange, a month ago id have laughed if you told me Id be off nine as I was hitting buffer and under each week.
If you see me turn up on Friday morning with just a 7 iron and a putter,I dont want you all to mock the afflicted. I've got a chance to try a few things to sort my suddenly pushy swing tomorrow night, otherwise my carrybag is going to be very light come friday! 

First ground rule: Chippers are not permitted.


----------



## smange (Aug 3, 2011)

It will come good, its swing and roundabouts this game.

Im the same, after 3 cuts in a row ive since managed four .1s back on the spin(up to 7.4) so will probably be off 8 by end of this weekend again 

My driver has stopped working and is needing substituted but funds wont allow at minute


----------



## Philm (Aug 4, 2011)

see you folks there in the morn! not sure now about the extra practice green time i had hoped for, i think a trip to the pitstop(ulster fry) may be in order pre round. lol

Phil


----------



## smange (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep see you there Phil

I will be there in plenty time so will be around the practice green


----------



## Philm (Aug 5, 2011)

well that was good crack, lovely course, thanks for the game guys.

Phil


----------



## brendy (Aug 5, 2011)

Just home from the airport collecting the inlaws.
Cheers for the game gents (Steve, Phil & Gareth), the weather certainly didn't disappoint neither did some of the shots played today.
Will certainly be at the practice range sorting my irons and trying to sort that draw. At least the driver is showing that I can hit a fairly straight ball.

Phil, keep playing the way you did today and I reckon it wont be long until you are down to the low teens. I reckon if we combined my longer game with Steves irons, we could have a decent handicap between us 

Took a couple of pics early on, course was playing well though the greens need a shave for tomorrow morning to get them up to the speed of the practice greens.

View from the putting green, 18th green left and 1st fairway to the right. (apologies on my fat thumb getting in the way of the iphone pics)






Steve (Smange) trying to hit a delicate slider left to right)







Spot the professional (Gareth) with the monster lag, hits a decent long ball too.







Phil accidentally knocks one up the middle, then oops another up the second, 4th, 5th, 6th, 9th etc... you can see where this is going!


----------



## Philm (Aug 5, 2011)

great pics, pity we didnt know they were being taken or i could have shanked one into the trees!

enjoyed the round, gareth came in scratch after 18 so he was happy enough, i three putted every green i seen so could have been better but happy all the same 

howd the round go in your words steve and brendy?

Phil


----------



## smange (Aug 5, 2011)

Good company, good weather and a lovely course, it doesnt get much better, except maybe if I had remembered to put my golf game in the car with me when I left the house this morning

Love how you call my opening tee shot "a delicate slider" thanks for that, sounds a lot better than "power fades it into the trees" 

Thanks for the photo as well, think i can see whats wrong with my game at minute, looks way too upright and completely on the wrong plane, gives me something to think about.


----------



## Philm (Aug 5, 2011)

@Smanage, still some great ball striking out there considering you rated that as not packing your game!

hopefully get a wee shot knocked off in tomoros comp if im lucky 

Phil


----------



## smange (Aug 6, 2011)

@Smange, still some great ball striking out there considering you rated that as not packing your game!

hopefully get a wee shot knocked off in tomoros comp if im lucky 

Phil
		
Click to expand...

Apart from maybe 3 holes didnt play well at all, missed lots of greens and only my chipping saved it from being a complete disaster 

Its not luck you need to get that handicap tumbling, its consistency!! You hit lots of good shots out there today and were only let down by the occasional bad one and as you said earlier yourself, you 3 putted a lot of greens.

Was good to meet you and Gareth and we must do it again sometime and I must say its very gracious of you not to boast about beating Brendy 4&3 on his home track


----------



## brendy (Aug 6, 2011)

Was good to meet you and Gareth and we must do it again sometime and I must say its very gracious of you not to boast about beating Brendy 4&3 on his home track 

Click to expand...

Was I on my own there Steve?  
We were beaten by the better golfers on the day, Gareths second shot into the tenth was worth the loss alone, very few people get that close up the hill onto that green. 
That said, tomorrow is another day but I really need to get to the range early tomorrow. I have been able to suss my driving so mid irons are next.


----------



## smange (Aug 6, 2011)

Was I on my own there Steve? 
Beaten by the better golfers on the day, tomorrows another day but I really need to get to the range early tomorrow. I have been able to suss my driving so mid irons are next. 

Click to expand...

You would have been as well being there on your own 

I have pulled out of tomorrows game as i really dont fancy another 4 hours of hacking it round and hoping that a change of scenery(Scotland) will help me find my game again.

You hit some mighty drives today and theres not a lot wrong with the rest of your game, just a little tweak needed somewhere


----------



## brendy (Aug 6, 2011)

Shot a 77 today with a bogey bogey finish. Still cant hit my irons for toffee Steve but driving and shortgame pulled me round, back down to 7.9 after one week at the heady heights of 9(8.5)!


----------



## smange (Aug 6, 2011)

Shot a 77 today with a bogey bogey finish. Still cant hit my irons for toffee Steve but driving and shortgame pulled me round, back down to 7.9 after one week at the heady heights of 9(8.5)!
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting mate, told you there wasnt much wrong with your game. 

Didnt play today, first saturday ive missed in months and to be honest I didnt miss it. Just hope I can find my game when in Scotland and start enjoying it again. At minute its a bit of a chore at times


----------



## Philm (Aug 8, 2011)

ps, thanks for the coke brendy!! nothing like a nice cold coke after a round lol


Phil


----------



## brendy (Aug 8, 2011)

Not a problem Phil, how did you get on durning the weekend?


----------

